# .45 G.a.p Vs .45 A.c.p



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

I Don't know much about the GAP anyone with INFO would be appreciated.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.45_GAP


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Spend all that money to create confusion. Never seen a need for the .45 GAP.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Glocks may be as reliable as the sun an moon but it does show ,by how the GAP round skyrocketed to the top of the firearms community, how much influence glock has in the shooting world..........


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

As the late Colonel Cooper would say, the GAP is a solution desperately in search of a problem!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

denfoote said:


> As the late Colonel Cooper would say, *the GAP is a solution desperately in search of a problem*!!


:smt023


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

denfoote said:


> As the late Colonel Cooper would say, the GAP is a solution desperately in search of a problem!!


Ain't that the truth?

I've wondered about this myself. The .45 GAP is touted as having .45 ACP performance out of a smaller cartridge. But it's not that much smaller, so a good hi-cap .45 acp holds almost the same amount of rounds per mag (gun-specific, of course). So where's the benefit?

And it seems if you cram more powder into a smaller cartridge, you increase the pressure in that cartridge, which at the very least increases recoil and seems to give the gun a sharp upcrack. Probably wears the gun out faster, too. I'm not a .357 Sig fan at all for that reason. That's my opinion, anyway.

The gun rags go ape for every new thing that comes on the market, whether its actually worth a flip or not. Like the .41 AE, for instance. Every gun mag slobbered all over themselves when the .45 GAP hit. Now you've got to look hard to find a good review about them.

I won't buy one, I don't believe. Over hyped to the max.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm holding out for a 13mm


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Is Earth larger tha the USA? If so, there are many countries where a private citizen cannot own a military 9mm/45acp or police caliber 9mm/45acp/38 special/357 Mag. Therefore, the 45 GAP does have a place in the world of handguns. Regards, Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't see what are trying to say Richard? If they can't have any of those calibers how can they have a G.45? Are you saying they can't have the .45ACP but they can have a .45 Glock?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is true - there are countries where they can only have 38 super or 380 or 32, but I do not think 45 GAp will make tje list if 9mm and 45ACP is prohibited. I think the GAP is mostly an American round.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I think the GAP is mostly an American round.


Austrian. As in "Glock Automatic Pistol".


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I think(and by that I mean I know but I don't want to come off as a cocky #$%$), that he means its sold and used primarily in America by Americans. Everyone knows Glock is from Austria


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I understand why Glock decided to make this round but am not sure if the reduced size of it really makes that much difference for carrying. I’ve personally not held one so can not comment either way on the size factor.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm holding out for a 13mm


Isn't that close to a .50 cal


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Isn't that close to a .50 cal


I have no idea :smt017 :smt017


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have no idea :smt017 :smt017


Sounds like a friend of mine that keeps calling his AR15 a 55.6mm rifle:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Im not real sure I would want to shoulder fire a 55.6 mm rifle..........:watching:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Isn't that close to a .50 cal


12.7 = .50 cal ..................................... 12.7 x 99 = .50 BMG ...........................................(i think)


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I think that the GAP is great for those with smaller hands that wish to have a .45ACP type gun. The ACP fits me perfectly and that is what I stick with. I love the accurace, size and price (compaired to GAP)


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

70 years plus serving this country and still going strong .45a.c.p. and 1911's1 I think 45gap won't be around to long,but I'm old school!:smt1099


----------



## Mr. BEAN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Bye<>bye*

I just want to revive this old topic to say"" The GAP is gone""...:toimonster:


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Small Hands*

At first glance, I too did not see any reason for the existence of he .45GAP.
Then I acquired a PPK/S-1 made by S&W and got a set of replacement 
grips for it.

The little mouse gun with the modified grips fit my hand so well I realized
just how foolish I have been over the years trying to get my hand around
larger guns.

I discovered since I have somewhat short fingers I have no business
trying to shoot the large frame Smiths, such as the model 29.

I really like the .45 caliber for defense, but I have not yet found a gun
in that caliber with a small frame that I can really wrap my hand around. 
If someone would make a small fame auto based around the .45GAP, I
would be very interested. Anyone other than Glock, that is. 
Polymer framed guns don't interest me.

In other words, I'm interested in a small framed steel semi-auto in .45gap. 
Does anyone make one?


----------

